# Siena



## squiggy (Oct 7, 2006)

Quick question for anyone who can help. After much thought and many test rides i bought a 2006 litespeed siena with the Dura ace build complete with the ultra sphere wheelset. I have 2 tao water bottle holders, time challenge pro pedals a spare tube a co2 cartrige with pump attachment. I bought the bike for the road feel and balanced ride. I love this bike. My qustion is apon jumpin on a scale with it I come in a 20lbs. I know weight is debateable at best and the pedals are boat anchors, but is this expected for this bike. I am comparing this to the MANY MANY looks in my regular club which are around 17 pounds with a similar build. What is the easiest way to get this down to that 17ish mark
Thanks in advance


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

squiggy said:


> Quick question for anyone who can help. After much thought and many test rides i bought a 2006 litespeed siena with the Dura ace build complete with the ultra sphere wheelset. I have 2 tao water bottle holders, time challenge pro pedals a spare tube a co2 cartrige with pump attachment. I bought the bike for the road feel and balanced ride. I love this bike. My qustion is apon jumpin on a scale with it I come in a 20lbs. I know weight is debateable at best and the pedals are boat anchors, but is this expected for this bike. I am comparing this to the MANY MANY looks in my regular club which are around 17 pounds with a similar build. What is the easiest way to get this down to that 17ish mark
> Thanks in advance


Could you post a complete build list? It would help in identifying where the weight is. The Siena is a much lighter frame than my Titus Solera and I was able to get that down to 12.69 lbs.


----------



## squiggy (Oct 7, 2006)

headset - cane creek solos
handlebars-itm mantis
stem-itm mantis 31.8
bar tape-cork black
saddle-fi'zi:k aliante sport ti
front deraileur- dura ace
rear deraileur- dura ace
shifters-dura ace
cranks-fsa slk carbon
bottom bracket-mega exo
cassette-ultegra
chain-ultegra
brakes-ultegra
wheelset-real design ultrapshere
tires-vittoria rubino pro
pedals- old time challenge pro
bottle cages - tacx tao x2
2 co2 cartridges and adapter
1 spare tube 
2 tire levers
1 polar 520 with speed and cadence sensor
absolutely stock 
i love it dont get me wrong just surprised me
handles like a lighter bike


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Squiggy, A lot of good components there but also heavy. I would wager you buddies have Dura Ace cassettes, chains, lighter bars, stems, headsets,cranks, saddles and you didn't mention what seatpost your riding. I don't know if the weights on your componenst are listed here but you can see and how they stack up to others.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php

If you are happy with the handling and performance it doesn't really matter what it weighs. You can always go for lighter options as you wear things out.


----------



## squiggy (Oct 7, 2006)

i value your reply and agree but where i get confused is ...
when i visit that sight it appears i am only 125 grams heavier then full dura ace
and say i can shed 200 grams in pedal weight.
and maybe say 200 grams for the rest
585 grams or 1.3 pounds 
the wheelset has a claimed weight of 1365
which i say is comparable to the multitude of eurus or ksyrums i see on the ride
so lets say i am 20 lbs that gets me to 18.7 and if i am 200g heavier frame thats still 18 
and compare that still to a ghisalo with the same build and people will say as it sits it is 15 pounds with look keo's instead of my anchors. 
maybe just have to much free time at work
but hey passes time thinkin of riding if i cant be riding right?
thanks in advance for your opinions


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

Squiggy - sounds like your scale may be off. I have a M Sienna with same factory build from LS. Different components now on mine include CK headset, DA pedals, 2 RavX cages, Taupe saddle, thomson post, deda tape, cateye micro wireless. On multiple scales mine weighs a shade over 17. 

As far as dropping more weight, I could drop about .75 pound if I change fork, bar, and stem (all PIG pieces from LS - same for stock sport saddle). I was contemplating a Reynolds UL fork (not sure about rake) and ZIPP sl bar/stem combo to drop that weight and increase front end stiffness (or an easton fork/bar/stem combo). You can also drop some more weight with different post, cranks/brakes (DA is only a few grams lighter - would have to go with something else to really drop those), different wheels (although sub 1400 is already pretty good another .5+ pound could be had). So do all that and you have a 15 pound including pedals and computer fully capable race machine. That said, at 17 pounds my Sienna is already a pretty damn good performing bike.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I do have to agree with Proud Daddy on the fact your scale maybe off. Even with your components the weight does sound kind of high. Bring it to a shop that has a scale or buy one. 

Even the weight weenie weights can be off.I've had several SLR saddles and their weghts have been anywhere from135 to 160 grams for the exact same model. Most manufacturers give you an average weight and weight weenies usually publishes the lightest where yours might be up to 8% heavier than a given weight.


----------

